# Soul Drive



## simonallaway (Apr 23, 2020)

I bought this PCB a long time ago but finally got around to building it. This is my first attempt at a vaguely complete demo video.

I think the build turned out very well. I love how when notes decay you get the rich harmonics without the noisy crispiness you sometimes get with hard clipping drives.
Its touch-sensitivity is excellent. and it is very easy to get it set up as a base clean tone, where you get some grind when you dig in, but crystal clarity when played softly.
Oh and it's dead quiet too. So this might replace my OCD clone entirely as I prefer it.


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Apr 23, 2020)

First attempt at a pedal demo!? Wow, nice work! This could be linked to the future PedalPCB wiki, I would think.


----------



## Gordo (Apr 23, 2020)

GREAT demo!!


----------



## simonallaway (Apr 23, 2020)

Cucurbitam0schata said:


> First attempt at a pedal demo!? Wow, nice work! This could be linked to the future PedalPCB wiki, I would think.


Thanks very much. I’m not sure this board is even sold anymore. So maybe it has historical value lol


----------



## Barry (Apr 23, 2020)

Nice, good looking build and love the Demo!


----------



## simonallaway (Apr 23, 2020)

Barry said:


> Nice, good looking build and love the Demo!


Thank you for saying so.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 24, 2020)

Excellent demo!  Nice tone, nice playing.  Did you observe any of the "amplifier sag" that Fuller claims this pedal does?  I wasn't hearing it.


----------



## simonallaway (Apr 24, 2020)

Thank you for your kind words. 
No I did not hear/feel any sag at all. This circuit is practically the anti-sag circuit. It remained strident throughout. I don’t like anything that affects the attack of the note.


----------



## phi1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Just to avoid confusion, this is a discontinued pedalpcb project based on the fulltone plimsoul, not the newer Xotic Soul Driven project. I was thinking it was the Xotic until I saw Chuck’s comment.


----------



## Dali (Oct 4, 2020)

If you wanna have fun, try to see the originality of this patent...





__





						US8471136B2 - Two-stage musical instrument effects pedal          - Google Patents
					

An effects pedal including a first stage configured to asymmetrically limit an input signal, and a second stage configured to symmetrically clip the asymmetrically limited signal.



					patents.google.com


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 4, 2020)

I know!  You can plug a Boss SD-1 into a DS-1 and get the same circuit, just don't put them in the same box!  I breadboarded this circuit and as far as I could tell, Vref was not being modulated by the signal. That is one of the major innovations claimed! It might be a great sounding pedal, but the patent is snake oil IMHO. Probably not defendable either give the prior art.

Oh, and I just had to listen to the demo again.  SWEET!


----------



## HamishR (Oct 6, 2020)

What are you playing through? That's a beautiful sound. Some of the best Strat tones I have heard in ages. Is it a miked amp or are you playing software?

You may have sold me on trying one of these pedals. I have always been disappointed with Fulltone pedals but this sounds great!

Sounds to me like a green Strat. I could be wrong but it does sound green.


----------

